# Controlar techo electrico de un vehiculo



## poroto2009 (Jul 14, 2009)

Estimados, se me ha quemado la logica del modulo que controla el techo electrico de mi auto y lo quiero reparar.  

Materiales disponibles del auto:

- Llave de 32 posiciones la cual selecciona la posicion del techo electrico
- Motor VDC de 12 Volts

Arme la logica para que lo maneje y poder abrir y cerrar el techo,que les parece?.

Ya arme algo les envio el proyecto (adjunto) a ver si me pueden ayudar a corregirlo ya que estoy comenzando con electronica y pics .

La llave selectora es muy sensible asi que puse una especie de delay, pero no se si esta correcto asi.

Gracias a todos por su ayuda u opinion.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 15, 2009)

Podrias poner tu esquema en un archivo JPG o GIF ?.


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 15, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Podrias poner tu esquema en un archivo JPG o GIF ?.



Si lo adjunto aca. Estoy utilizando proteus, me gustaria agregar un interlock al sistema puente en H por las dudas

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 17, 2009)

El esquema es  interesante pero... dos inquietudes:
a. Donde esta la llave de 32 posiciones en tu circuito ?
b. Si el eje de tu motor se rompe o se suelta del elemento que mueve, cómo detecta el control que el techo no alcanza determinada posicion ? Parece que faltan señales provenientes del mecanismo (engranajes, palancas, etc) que mueve el techo hacia el control ?. Salu2


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 17, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> El esquema es  interesante pero... dos inquietudes:
> a. Donde esta la llave de 32 posiciones en tu circuito ?
> b. Si el eje de tu motor se rompe o se suelta del elemento que mueve, cómo detecta el control que el techo no alcanza determinada posicion ? Parece que faltan señales provenientes del mecanismo (engranajes, palancas, etc) que mueve el techo hacia el control ?. Salu2



Hola te cuento:

a-  la llave de 32 posiciones la simule con el potenciometro ya que no sabia que utilizar en el proteus para simular esto..

b = el motor esta acoprado con fuerte con un engranaje y ningun otro sensor, despues es todo mecanico, no se suelta  nunca y si se suelta es un problema mayor pero no preocupa.

Consulta me falta poner condensadores o alimentando  con un 7805 y la llave(potenciometro ) ya puedo ingresar al pic sin riesgo de quemarlo?


Gracias Tecnogirl


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 18, 2009)

Vamos progresando. Tomo nota de que la llave de 32 posc. "equivale" al pot RV1 en el esquema.
La bateria B1 figura de 5V, no ser  12V ?. 

Por ultimo, digamos que llevas el pot RV1 al 50% y esperas que el control mueva el techo a una determinada posicion. Cómo haces para que el control pare el motor cuando alcance dicha posicion ?.
Tu mismo lo detienes ?. Salu2.


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 18, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Vamos progresando. Tomo nota de que la llave de 32 posc. "equivale" al pot RV1 en el esquema.
> La bateria B1 figura de 5V, no ser  12V ?.
> 
> Por ultimo, digamos que llevas el pot RV1 al 50% y esperas que el control mueva el techo a una determinada posicion. Cómo haces para que el control pare el motor cuando alcance dicha posicion ?.
> Tu mismo lo detienes ?. Salu2.



mm eso lo hace el pic, si se mueve 1 posicion envia una señal de 1 segundo al motor ,si se mueve 2 envia 2 segundos , etc
Si te fijas con el proteus y el codigo en C veras lalogica.

los 5 v son para el circuito integrado y demas,los 12v son para el motor

 que te parece?


----------



## algp (Jul 18, 2009)

Personalmente no he experimentado aun con microcontroladores... pero por ahi en el foro vi un post de alguien que queria hacer un puente H con PIC, usando un sistema similar al tuyo, dos señales del PIC para el puente.
Tan pronto conectaban la corriente los Mosfet se quemaban ... segun lei al momento de aplicar tension al PIC las salidas no estan configuradas y eso generaba que se activen los mosfet del puente haciendo un gran cortocircuito.

Lee las recomendaciones que hay en ese post seguro te ayudaran.

No es seguro que en tu caso al ser un circuito con transistores bipolares pueda ocurrir algo asi, pero no estaria de mas hacer un circuito extra que te permita garantizar ( garantizar por hardware no por software ) que nunca se activaran ambas señales juntas.

Tambien puede ser recomendable un circuito que deshabilite el puente hasta que el PIC este "listo". 

Si se quiere mayor seguridad, seria interesante un sensor de corriente, que cuando la corriente supere un valor limite envie una señal al PIC para que este detenga el puente H, y posiblemente deshabilite la marcha en esa direccion. De esa forma si algun switch de limite o sensor de posicion falla evitamos que el motor se malogre por exceso de corriente.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2009)

poroto 2009 ..........
lo que te escribo es de verdad, sinceramente.

sos vos una "figurita rara" .
sabes de electronica si estas haciendo eso, no sos uno que "toco ayer" y tenes un coche con techo corredizo , que no debe ser un renault 12 que le cortaste el techo .

electronico y con guita.

me dan ganas de conocer tu secreto .  

saludos

Edit: en lo que se refiere a tu circuito , lo del puente H no es problema, si vas a cambiar de sentido le pones un retardito y listo para no cambiar de golpe, con el pic haces todo..
lo demas tenes que conectar y ver que problemas saltan, ahi veras de ir corrigiendo errores.
con el circuito funcionando.


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 20, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> poroto 2009 ..........
> lo que te escribo es de verdad, sinceramente.
> 
> sos vos una "figurita rara" .
> ...



Jejeje noo en serio soy tecnico electromecanico, laburo en sistemas manejando DDBB, el tema de la electronica es una materia pendiente y Pics aun mas, es mi primer poryecto, estoy leyendo como loko y gracias a ustedes en los foros voy aprendiendo muchisimo mas rapido.

Y si es verdad se rompio el techo de mi auto "VW BORA" igual si es un renault 12 seria el mismo circuito  y lo voy a arreglar ya que VW me quiere cobrar 4000$ por algo que llevo gastado 50$ y casi lo tengo.

Cuando te referis a " si vas a cambiar de sentido le pones un retardito " lo hago dentro del pic no? si es asi eso ya estaria.


Gracias Amigos por la ayuda


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2009)

si.

el drama de lso puentes H (yo nunca hice , pero de leer y ver se ve).
es que si pasas de un sentido al otro asi de prepo.
nunca :
sal1=1........sal2=0
sal1=0.........sal2=1

si hacer
sal1=1........sal2=0
sal1=0.........sal2=0.........asi es apagado supongo , espero un par de segundos y luego si puedo :
sal1=0.........sal2=1

por que si no puede que se active un par de T . antes que se desactive el otro par.
y asi se ponen en corto.

asi que , antes de cambiar el sentido siempre esperas un ratito.

saludos


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 21, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> si.
> 
> el drama de lso puentes H (yo nunca hice , pero de leer y ver se ve).
> es que si pasas de un sentido al otro asi de prepo.
> ...



Excelente, gracias Fernando por tu ayuda, voy a tenerlo en cuenta y agregarlo a mi proyecto.  

Saludos
Poroto


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

poroto2009: He visto el accionamiento del techo de algunos autos y estos solo tienen dos posiciones: O se retraen totalmente, o se extienden totalmente. En tu caso es lo mismo ?. Si es asi, para qué sirve un control con 32 posiciones intermedias ?. Salu2.


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> poroto2009: He visto el accionamiento del techo de algunos autos y estos solo tienen dos posiciones: O se retraen totalmente, o se extienden totalmente. En tu caso es lo mismo ?. Si es asi, para qué sirve un control con 32 posiciones intermedias ?. Salu2.



Si el tema es que la llave que tengo yo tiene 32 posiciones, y el techo multiple posiciones desde que se retrae hasta que se extiende.

Saludos
Gustavo


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Puedes postear unas fotos del techo de tu VW ?. Saludos


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 22, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Puedes postear unas fotos del techo de tu VW ?. Saludos



Si , no hay problema es un jetta o bora creo que en colombia le dicen jetta,
fotos de que parte del techo quieres?


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Donde se pueda ver detalles del mecanismo si se puede. Salu2.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Vi algunos modelos VW Jetta pero la duda que tengo con el techo de tu auto es si es tipo Sun roof  (una ventana en el techo del auto) o es un techo escapotable (el techo se retrae completamente y queda como un coche deportivo). Cúal es tu caso ?. Salu2


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 24, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Vi algunos modelos VW Jetta pero la duda que tengo con el techo de tu auto es si es tipo Sun roof  (una ventana en el techo del auto) o es un techo escapotable (el techo se retrae completamente y queda como un coche deportivo). Cúal es tu caso ?. Salu2



Es del tipo Sunroof  por eso es que tiene 32 posiciones


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

Estimados, arme la placa y funciona casi todo ok, pero tengo un problemilla, les cuento a ver si me pueden orientar:

Tengo un 7805 para alimentar el PIC y el l298N, y a su ves este lo utilizo para el potenciometro de 3k

El potenciometro esta conectado al sensor ad del pic y asi regustra las variaciones del pote.

El tema es que cuando conecto todo y hago variar el pote no se porque me varian los 5 V por un instante en el pote lo que hace que el sensor AD capture como si hubiese movido el potenciometro:


Consulta: debo poner un 7805 solo para el pote? o con un diodo zener y un capacitor en los 5v del pote alcanza?, Como hago para clavar esto en 5 V y que sea inamovible. Estoy usando un transformador de 6+6 500 mA puede ser que el transformador sea muy chico y por eso se produzca la variacio?

Espero sus comentarios
Muchas Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 28, 2009)

Poroto : Asi como levantar o bajar el cristal de la puerta del auto se puede hacer con solo uno o dos pulsadores (Up y Down), mover tu techo Sun roof tambien puede hacerse de la misma forma y puedes ajustar la apertura a tu gusto y no solo en 32 sino en un numero INFINITO de posiciones y el circuito es muuuuchhhhisssimmo mas simple que usar un PIC. Mira el circuito adjunto... solo necesitas un suiche DPDT!. La belleza de las cosas sencillas... Salu2.


----------



## poroto2009 (Jul 28, 2009)

tecnogirl dijo:
			
		

> Poroto : Asi como levantar o bajar el cristal de la puerta del auto se puede hacer con solo uno o dos pulsadores (Up y Down), mover tu techo Sun roof tambien puede hacerse de la misma forma y puedes ajustar la apertura a tu gusto y no solo en 32 sino en un numero INFINITO de posiciones y el circuito es muuuuchhhhisssimmo mas simple que usar un PIC. Mira el circuito adjunto... solo necesitas un suiche DPDT!. La belleza de las cosas sencillas... Salu2.



Si el problema de hacer esto es qur tengo que modificar el interior para poner un pulsador y sacar la llave original lo cual es un problema.

Gracias por el consejo.


----------

